
Virginia Covid-19 Tracing App - blendergeek
https://www.vdh.virginia.gov/covidwise/
======
blahedo
"To help ensure these anonymous tokens can't be used to identify you or your
location, they change every 10-20 minutes. ... On a daily basis, your phone
downloads a list of all the anonymous tokens associated with positive COVID-19
cases and checks them against the list of anonymous tokens it has encountered
in the last 14 days."

This page actually explains this pretty well for a non-tech-savvy audience.

